# Fur changing color? (pic timeline)



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So this is my little gal, Galaxy. When I first got her it was obvious she had a copper deficiency from what I had read on here. She is supposed to be black but she had a lot of rust colored fur.. Well, I'll just show you.. These are pix of her when I first got her at 2.5 months old.













So after figuring out what was wrong with her, I finally gave her a copper bolus at almost 4 months old.













She started looking much better within just a month. Now.. Her fur is turning a seal brown or tan color?? It is far different form the rust color she was when I got her. It looks like she got some bleached highlights! Is this also a sign of a copper problem?













You can see how black she is supposed to be by looking at her neck..

Any thoughts?
Thank you for reading!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

To me it looks like she is just growing into her adult coat. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So you think she will be brownish as an adult? Or will the brown fade and she will turn black again?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I forgot to mention, she is now 7 months old and the most recent pix were just taken today


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I think she will probably have brownish black blended coat. It doesn't look like copper to me. When my black girl was copper deficient it mainly showed up on her tail and on the back of her rear legs and under her belly. It wasn't blended in with her coat.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Also, hair does change color when out in the sun a lot. So she could have some tint changes from that too. My older doe darkens out when the hair is exposed to sun (she is a blonde/red color, but after clipping her, she is really light, and it darkens over time). My younger doe is darker underneath and goes from a brownish-red to a deep brown with a red tint when clipped.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be her winter coat coming in. some of my goats change colors in the winter. 

Sun bleach isn't uncommon either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Sun bleach! That sounds like it could be it! She's always sun bathing! Thank you all for the ideas, I'm glad none of you think she has a deficiency!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a "black" doe with a brownish shade to her fur, just like that. Some (not all) of her black offspring have had it too. It's not copper deficiency, in mine at least - I know the difference.  Her coat can be like satin and still have that brown shade.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I feed my critters ground flax so they don't sun bleach. Horses dogs and my goats get it 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She gets some flax and BOSS in her grain. I kinda thought because of the way goats digest things I wouldn't have to give her ground flax, so I just give her whole seeds.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I use ground flax because it is easy for me to get. I have never fed whole flax seed. I would assume that is fine and would work just as good. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok  Thanx Samantha! She gets plenty of the BOSS but maybe I should up the flax a litte, I only give her a handful.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's interesting about the flax. Never heard that. I'm always finding new ideas. So how does the flaxseed help reduce sunbleaching?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That's a good question Stacey, I was just gonna try to give her more and see if it worked lol! I figure it couldn't hurt


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Flax is very high in omega 3s.

My husbands horse went from a yucky brownish black to a jet black on it. 

We started out black lab mix on it almost 2 years ago. She stays outside with the animals all day and her coat was dull and faded. We give her one tbsp a day and she is black as coal. 

I will try and find some pictures to compare to


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also, for people, 1-2 tbsp a day. It will magnificent things to your skin and hair!!! It will also help really brittle finger nails. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Before the ground flax








Please excuse the cockoburrow queen. I literally just walked outside just now and took picture and there she was lol her mane and forelock are massive and if there is a cockoburrow she will find it.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Here is another before picture

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Will look into it for myself too 

How long before you noticed a difference in the coat? Was it when she shredded out and grew in her new coat?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We started noticing changes within a month in his coat condition. His mane took longer because the ends where so bleached but within 3-4 months he was completely black after we times the ends off his mane. It works fairly quickly. It works well on all colors not just black. It really enhances reds and browns too. Gives them a nice luster.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

